# OD light flashing



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

The light to my overdrive was flashing several times when I first started up and then stopped. It has'nt dont it for awhile and I dont have any problems it actually responds better and seem accelarate alot quicker than usual.Does anybody know what this could mean and will I soon have some problems.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm bumping this. I was driving somewhat hard on a closed road which involed strong braking and acceleration. After doing a few 60-0 stops to work and heat the brakes, the car acted funny. It seemed it was in either 3rd gear or the O/D would not engage. After restarting the car this light flashed 10 times or so. I reset the ECU and everything went back to normal and the light no longer flashed. WTF did this light mean?


----------

